
Yang, who created buzz with freedom dividend, ends 2020 bid - sunnyP
https://www.yahoo.com/news/yang-created-buzz-freedom-dividend-010829068.html
======
downerending
That's too bad--not sure why he didn't do better. Didn't agree with all of his
points, but he's one of the few candidates this year that I'd care to hang out
with, or work for.

~~~
joeblow9999
but those criteria aren't what makes a good president

~~~
downerending
You're right. Nonetheless, I think he would have been at least okay as
President. Not who I would pick as obviously better from among the Dems,
except Bloomberg.

